# Bestimmte Slices exportieren



## pauschpage (27. November 2004)

Hallo

Bei einem Design für eine Homepage habe ich mehrere Slices.


Geht das in Phoshop, dass ich nur bestimmte Slices exportiere?
Kann ich in Photoshop einzellne Slices exportieren?

Gilt das gleiche auch für ImageReady?


Mfg
Christian


----------



## extracuriosity (27. November 2004)

Beim "Für´s Web speichern" Dialog mit dem Sliceauswahlwerkzeug und gedrückter SHIFT Taste alle Slices, die exportiert werden sollen, auswählen. Später im Dropdown Menue "Nur ausgewählte Slices" auswählen.

WOW, ziemlich viel "auswählen" für so ein kurzes Posting.


----------

